
Show HN: Modern Hacker News with custom userstyles - wassago
https://github.com/oskarkrawczyk/hackernews-userstyles
======
Nadya
I don't think you have enough karma to vote on user posts. But this happens to
voting on posts:
[http://i.imgur.com/NtcgQVf.png](http://i.imgur.com/NtcgQVf.png)

I fixed it by adding margin-bottom:10px to .votearrow

On thread pages the .athing .rank still shows up which kind of looks bad (eg:
[http://i.imgur.com/EsQzNE3.png](http://i.imgur.com/EsQzNE3.png) ) I'm trying
to find a way to fix it without specifying new CSS for /item? URL.

I like a lot of what you did. Merged it with my current CSS. :)

~~~
wassago
Thanks for the heads up, wasn't even aware I'm missing elements due to the low
karma.

Getting the styling done right here, is not that easy, as you can imagine the
oldschool HTML doesn't really help. I was trying not to do multiple scopes for
different pages in Stylish, but seems like I have to do CSS scoping to get rid
of that .rank

~~~
Nadya
_> Getting the styling done right here, is not that easy, as you can imagine
the oldschool HTML doesn't really help._

Oh, I know. I've had HN entirely restyled since day 1. :) A bunch of nasty
selectors with direct child, nth-child selectors, and attribute-selectors.

It annoys me that Stylish doesn't seem to support the :not() selector. I can
use it in the inspector in Chrome but not in Stylish.

My personal favorite change was making the search more easily accessible by
fixing it to the bottom right.

    
    
        form[action='//hn.algolia.com/'] {
          position: fixed;
          bottom: 0;
          right: 10px;
          opacity: 0.2;
          transition: .6s;
        }
    
        form[action='//hn.algolia.com/']:hover {
          opacity: 1;
        }

------
masonhipp
Easy and very pretty, thanks for putting this together.

It is interesting to consider how some of these communities likely benefit
from leaving their styles the same for a long time. Many of the biggest update
very rarely: reddit, 4chan, etc... The familiarity to old users, simplicity
and speed of an older design, and the added walling-of-the-garden that
probably helps keep content quality up.

~~~
wassago
Interesting indeed. I was just thinking about this the other day before
deciding on putting together the userstyle. I was wondering weather the
current HN backend is as fast as it can be, I'm sure there are dozens of
developers that would like to rewrite it for free.

~~~
krapp
>I was wondering weather the current HN backend is as fast as it can be, I'm
sure there are dozens of developers that would like to rewrite it for free.

Yeah... it's too bad Y-Combinator doesn't seem to trust the hacker community
enough to risk open sourcing their code and taking public pull requests. Can't
risk having people see the algorithms and whatnot.

Heaven knows the "dozens" of Arc programmers out there probably don't have
much else to do...

------
Gigacore
Looks very modern indeed. Loved the theme. Appreciate your efforts.

I forked your repo to quickly make dark version of it:
[https://github.com/Gigacore/hackernews-
userstyles](https://github.com/Gigacore/hackernews-userstyles)

~~~
wassago
Thanks! I'm actually planning on adding a dark theme, colors based on my other
project, the Honukai colors for iTerm –
[https://github.com/oskarkrawczyk/honukai-
iterm](https://github.com/oskarkrawczyk/honukai-iterm)

------
avinassh
This looks really good and modern.

Can you also add a Open Source license? I would suggest MIT.

------
thekingshorses
I think this is one of the best userstyle for hacker news I have seen.

